# Correlation between MBTI, LD/HD, INTJ



## What Are My Options (Mar 28, 2015)

If you are not a fan of psychometric tests, please don't hijack the thread. I am begging you. Please for the love of god, I get it. Explanation not needed. Please stay on topic.

For HDs do you test "T" under MBTI?

For LDs do you test "F" under MBTI?

Ha! I thought so!

Just kidding. 

There are many INTJs here as evidenced by a recent MBTI post. 

Are you HD/LD or have an equal drive as your spouse?

I am HD INTJ and wanted to know if there is a correlation. 

If you are INTJ, what is your spouses MBTI type?

Why? 

My wife and I had two very damaging periods of LD/HD issues in 15 years. My side of the issue was emotional neglect. Her side of the issue was not being able to express that I was hurting her and what she needed from me. I had to figure it out, implement the solutions, keep them maintained with reminders, quantify agreements, and all manner of taking the bull by the horns. It sucked both times. I want to avoid going there again. 

Any insight is appreciated that is ON TOPIC. 

I believe it was the "T" vs. "F" conflict.

For the inevitable, who cares? and "it doesn't matters" and "its too analytical" Gotcha. Spare me.


----------



## jacko jack (Feb 19, 2015)

Have not heard of MBTI before now, I have just taken the test am an EMNF or Campaigner. Would suggest that I am HD.

Bearing in mind my profession I am not a INTJ.

Would love my wife to take the test as she is very LD.

Thanks for an interesting 15 minutes, I have learnt something tonight.


----------



## jacko jack (Feb 19, 2015)

PS I think Psychrometric Tests are better



But it is my profession


----------



## What Are My Options (Mar 28, 2015)

jacko jack said:


> Have not heard of MBTI before now, I have just taken the test am an EMNF or Campaigner. Would suggest that I am HD.
> 
> Bearing in mind my profession I am not a INTJ.
> 
> ...


ENFP is Campaigner 

Extrovert
INtuitor 
Feeler
Perceiver

My pleasure to introduce you to MBTI.

Do a search for MBTI on here. There is a thread on it from last week. 

My theory shot to hell already. Oh well. At least Im smarter now. LOL


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

When my H and I met I was extremely HD. But then we had a baby and my drive changed. Now we are more matched. I'm ENFJ and he is INTP.


----------

